# Audi Design Releases Drawings of R8 GT Spyder. Ingolstadt Confirms for Production.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It was probably a foregone conclusion that there would eventually be an R8 GT Spyder. Audi seems to have a track record of continual special model introductions done to keep momentum behind their super-hot R8. And since there's already a coupe GT and already a Spyder, it's easy to imagine how this will play out. Think all of the special bits from the R8 GT applied to the Spyder, including carbon fiber bumpers, trunk spoiler and more.

Shortly after these images broke early this week on AutoCar, we contacted sources in Herndon and Ingolstadt to get copies to publish ourselves. That all came together late this morning and then Audi released most (though not all) of the drawings you see here via the usual PR channels late today. In as much, we've collected them all in our gallery and are linking them in this post. We've also taken the liberty to change colors on a few of them so readers can better imagine an R8 GT Spyder in colors like Suzuka Grey, Sepang Blue and more.

Check them out below.


----------



## JLBoston (May 21, 2011)

Great renderings. I'm trying to find more websites with any renderings, clay models, concept cars, etc. of both modern and past models of any/all car companies. If anyone can help.

and Please join me on the Facebook page: Car Design


----------

